# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  El lince llegará a dos zonas más de la provincia de Badajoz

## F. Lázaro

*El nuevo plan de recuperación de la especie identifica como espacios idóneos el área del Río Ortiga-La Serena y el sureste de la región*



El lince gana terreno en Extremadura. La Administración regional designa nuevas zonas para la reintroducción de la especie, que a partir del próximo año podría llegar al sureste de la provincia de Badajoz y a la zona de la Serena.

La zonificación es una de las novedades del Plan de Recuperación del Lince Ibérico en Extremadura, un proyecto en el que trabaja la Consejería de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente de la Junta y que está en su fase final de tramitación.

Según indica la coordinadora del plan, María Jesús Palacios, en el documento anterior, de 2004, todas las áreas propicias estaban en la provincia de Cáceres, ya que correspondían a lugares con presencia histórica de la especie. Sin embargo, los trabajos de investigación y la práctica de los últimos años permiten definir nuevos espacios.

El nuevo plan, que tendrá una vigencia de siete años, establece tres tipos de zonas. Las áreas críticas son aquellas de máxima calidad para la especie, donde está constatada su presencia actual o donde se ha identificado un espacio idóneo. Se trata del área de Hornachos-Valle del Matachel, con presencia asentada, y por extensión el área de Sierras Centrales y Embalse de Alange. Ahora se incorporan Valdecigüeñas-Sierra Norte de Sevilla (al sureste de la provincia de Badajoz) y Río Ortiga-La Serena, dos lugares en los que ya se prevé la liberación de ejemplares.

En segundo lugar, se denominan áreas de importancia a aquellos espacios donde se tiene constancia de la presencia de linces aunque no de forma estable, o bien zonas periféricas a las críticas, adyacentes a las de presencia estable en otras regiones o en Portugal y las consideradas de paso. Se trata de Ibores-Villuercas-Jara y Cíjara, Sierra de Montánchez y Río Guadamez-La Siberia.

Por último, se identifican como áreas favorables aquellas donde existe una calidad de hábitat adecuada para la presencia de la especie por la alta densidad de conejos, principalmente. También se incluyen lugares en los que se ha producido recientemente la extinción del lince. Incluye Granadilla-Hurdes-Gata, Sierra de San Pedro, Monfragüe, Canchos de Ramiro-Ladronera, Río Ardila y Dehesas de Jerez de los Caballeros.

Mejorar la coordinación

Además de la zonificación, el nuevo Plan de Recuperación incide en la colaboración entre instituciones. Por un lado, se ha elaborado en cooperación con el Ministerio del Interior y la Guardia Civil un protocolo de actuación en caso de que aparezca un lince herido o muerto. Por otro, se pretende fomentar la alimentación mutua entre el programa de cría del lince ibérico (dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura) y el de reintroducción de la especie (que corresponde a la Junta).

Como indica María Jesús Palacios, esta vía de colaboración es muy importante, ya que la cría en cautividad (hay cuatro centros en la Península Ibérica, uno de ellos en la localidad cacereña de Zarza de Granadilla) permite contar con los ejemplares que serán reintroducidos en el territorio. Y a la inversa, el seguimiento del animal en el campo permite detectar problemas que incluso motivan su regreso a la cautividad para su estudio.

En la actualidad hay once linces libres en Extremadura: cinco hembras (dos de ellas reproductoras en el área del valle de Matachel) y seis machos. En la madrugada del pasado viernes fue liberado en el área de reintroducción del Matachel el lince llamado Labrador, nombre elegido por escolares de Valencia de las Torres.

Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/extremadura/201504...6001030-v.html

----------

frfmfrfm (26-abr-2015)

----------

